# any members who have applied for offshore partner visa at turkey??



## bels (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am in the process of gathering information for the visa application and am very stressed , i will be going to turkey in 2 months time to start the wedding plans and get married 

i was wondering if there is anyone from this forum who has been through or is currently in the process of applying for a partner visa lodged at turkey???

was there any hassles or difficulties experienced with immi turkey??? or any tips i should know

i know evidence etc will need to be translated into english by naati, not sure if it will be cheaper to get it done here in aus or in turkey?

i would appreciate any feedback

thanks

thanks


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

bels said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering information for the visa application and am very stressed , i will be going to turkey in 2 months time to start the wedding plans and get married
> 
> ...


Hey ! Congratulations on your wedding !!

We are in the process of putting all the visa paperwork together as well. We are in Turkey and sbmitting the aplication in Ankara. I moved here from Aus last April after my partners tourist visa application was refused.

I was a bit confsed by all the different instructions on the immi website and wsa getting really disillusioned by it all, to be honest.

After stmbling across this website, I am feeling more positive about it all. I hope you find it easier than we have to get together the paperwork and work out exactly what they are asking for.

Let me know how you go and if you find out anything useful from others. Everything helps !

Good luck !


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

hi we are just lodging a prospective marriage visa (same form as partner and pretty much same info required) in Ankara on Monday. If you ever need any help on how/what to lodge just ask. If you haven't already then read the Australian Embassy Turkey website because they ask for different documents for the partner and prospective marriage visa than asked for on the immi forms and immi website. Make sure you read that site as tripped up on that and now I am applying for more documents  Good luck!


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't it weird on the Aust Embassy Ankara website it is like only 1 page of documents listed and its only that long becase it is written in Turkish then translated! It only asks for about half a dozen documents and really basic ones! Hence my frustration and confusion.

Please let me know how you go and any tips for an application and especially interview tips. My partner is really scared of the interview part. He is convinced that Aus doesnt want Turks becase of his tourist visa being denied over a year ago. It has taken this long for him to even want to try again for fear of being rejected again.

R


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

RaneeAnne said:


> Isn't it weird on the Aust Embassy Ankara website it is like only 1 page of documents listed and its only that long becase it is written in Turkish then translated! It only asks for about half a dozen documents and really basic ones! Hence my frustration and confusion.
> 
> Please let me know how you go and any tips for an application and especially interview tips. My partner is really scared of the interview part. He is convinced that Aus doesnt want Turks becase of his tourist visa being denied over a year ago. It has taken this long for him to even want to try again for fear of being rejected again.
> 
> R


I found extra documents they asked for on the website that weren't on the list or the immi website. Like the Single Status Certificate (what it is called in Victoria) and the website wants a Form 80 and AFP Check and Turkish police check and medicals done whereas immi says don't do them unless requested by case officer. It is an expensive process and you don't want to mess it up or get it rejected! Below is a sample of questions people were asked at interviews:

What is your full name and date of birth?
What is your sponsor's full name and date of birth?
What is your current job title?
What is your sponsor's job title?
When did you meet your sponsor?
When did you and your sponsor start talking about marriage?
When did you and your sponsor become engaged?
What is your sponsors father's name?
What does your sponsor's father do for a living?
Have you met 
What is your sponsors mother's name?
What does she do for a living?
Does your sponsor have any siblings?
What are their names and what do they do for a living?
What do you plan on doing for employment?
Where will you be living when you move to Australia?
Will you plan on living with house mates after the lease is up?
Where do you and your sponsor plan on getting married?
Why did you and your sponsor decide on an Australian visa instead of having your sponsor try to immigrate to Turkey?
Would your relationship end if your visa was denied?


----------



## ankaralı (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi RaneeAnne
from Any high risk county getting a visa to australia is difficult.Because of some people get their tourist visa and never come back.Thats why visa officer even on torist visa asking so many evidences that you will come to you country they have to do this though othervise I cant even imagine develop countries 
As long as you have all the evidences on partner visa.There is no way you will not be able to get your visa.Cover up eveything.(Financial,social,living together ) 
Good luck


----------



## ankaralı (Sep 20, 2010)

KandK said:


> hi we are just lodging a prospective marriage visa (same form as partner and pretty much same info required) in Ankara on Monday. If you ever need any help on how/what to lodge just ask. If you haven't already then read the Australian Embassy Turkey website because they ask for different documents for the partner and prospective marriage visa than asked for on the immi forms and immi website. Make sure you read that site as tripped up on that and now I am applying for more documents  Good luck!


GOOD LUCK on Monday.That was quick ı have you have all the evidences.Did you get the NOIM for prospective marriage visa ?


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been working on the application since early January and it is only just ready now, and what took longest was getting my documents to Turkey, post is good from Australia but once it gets to Turkey it seems to take forever to make it's way to him! Yes I included a NOIM with the application, I am using a celebrant for our wedding and she has experience in overseas fiancee's so she made the whole process very easy


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

KandK said:


> I found extra documents they asked for on the website that weren't on the list or the immi website. Like the Single Status Certificate (what it is called in Victoria) and the website wants a Form 80 and AFP Check and Turkish police check and medicals done whereas immi says don't do them unless requested by case officer. It is an expensive process and you don't want to mess it up or get it rejected! Below is a sample of questions people were asked at interviews:
> 
> What is your full name and date of birth?
> What is your sponsor's full name and date of birth?
> ...


Thanks KandK

I did look at the certificate that states we are free to marry but we are going for a de-facto partner rather than intended marriage or married partner visa. I dont know if that makes a difference? If it does, it means a very long bus trip for me to get it! Like 10 hours one way.....Posting things from Australia to Turkey takes a long time...try asking a govt dept in Aus to send personal docments to Turkey because you are not in the country and cannot collect it!
Not really a winning situation.

I think I will call the Aust Embassy here in Turkey and ask them. Better to be safe than sorry, i guess


----------



## bels (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the replies,

its a relief knowing there are other people going through the same process in turkey that can share information and support each other 

Kandk i did take a look at the aus immi turkey website, so its best to go off what they ask on that website and the application forms??? i have been studying the aussie immi website to the dotted point.

is their anyone that had has documents translated in English in turkey can you give a rough figure on how much it had cost?? i have alot of evidence that needs to be translated and not sure if it will be cheaper to get it translated in aus or in turkey


----------



## bels (Feb 5, 2011)

KandK said:


> hi we are just lodging a prospective marriage visa (same form as partner and pretty much same info required) in Ankara on Monday. If you ever need any help on how/what to lodge just ask. If you haven't already then read the Australian Embassy Turkey website because they ask for different documents for the partner and prospective marriage visa than asked for on the immi forms and immi website. Make sure you read that site as tripped up on that and now I am applying for more documents  Good luck!


good luck with everything, keep us updated with the progression


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

bels said:


> thanks for the replies,
> 
> its a relief knowing there are other people going through the same process in turkey that can share information and support each other
> 
> ...


I had all the documents requested by the immi forms, but then after reading the embassy website we had to add more forms to our application - like the Form 80 (au site says only do it if requested, but Turkish embassy says on their website they want it - and they are the ones making the decision so i guess stick with their demands!) same with the police checks and medicals - our site says only if requested but embassy says do them first.

As for translation, I haven't had to do that, so hopefully someone will come along that has to give you some advice about that.


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Bels

I'm still a 'newby' so I can't reply to messages on my profile just yet!

Anyway, he was rejected on the basis of no previous overseas experience, and they didnt' believe that he would return to Turkey as the quality of life in Aus is too much of an inducement for him to stay in Aus and not go back. 

He had a letter from his employer stating his return to work date bt they didn't believe that either. I guess a guranteed crappy job in Turkey doesn't stand up as eveidence to return! 

They said we could re-apply but we didnt see the point as we didnt know what to give them other than our first born to prove he was planning on returning to Turkey so we didnt bother. I spoke to as many people as I could about his application including my federal member (every federal offce has a designated immigration staff member to help with immigration issues). She was really lovely actually and the only person that offered me any kind of information. She said that we prob asked for too long a tourist visa (he wanted to come for 4 months) and that the stat dec I signed about our relationship and how I would support him while he was in Australia wold have worked against us. 

So basically, honesty didnt help us at all for a tourist visa whereas for a partner visa it seems to be different.

About your translation query, I heard that it is about 20 TL ( about 13 AU at the moment)per page here in Fethiye but it is a smaller town and sometimes things are more expensive here than in the bigger towns and cities in Turkey. but also remember that some thinsg take ALOT longer in Turkey. I have to wait 3 more months on top of the 2 months I have already waited for the military check on me to be completed so I can finally get the title deed or the apartment we bought here in Turkey.

anyway, sorry, i got side tracked. Hope this helps ?


----------



## bels (Feb 5, 2011)

RaneeAnne said:


> Hey Bels
> 
> I'm still a 'newby' so I can't reply to messages on my profile just yet!
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the reason tourist visa was canceled.

wow 20tl for a page thats a bargain compared to the quotes i got here in sydney. but so true some processes do take much longer in turkey.

i had lived in turkey for 13 months so i had been exposed to how some processes work


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

bels said:


> sorry to hear about the reason tourist visa was canceled.
> 
> wow 20tl for a page thats a bargain compared to the quotes i got here in sydney. but so true some processes do take much longer in turkey.
> 
> i had lived in turkey for 13 months so i had been exposed to how some processes work


Wow, I was under the impression that it would be cheaper in Australia. thanks for the tip !


----------



## feronia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello,

I am from turkey and trying to get skilled visa... I'd like to share my experiences.

I have some friends try to get spouse visa. They filled form 80 and sent. After form 80, the clearance checks will start. I think there is a external check also not the ASIO itself. And it can lasts for 8-10 months for turkish citizens. Unfortunately....

(A few years ago, this checks has been completed for 4-5 months. Now it's going longer. Nobody knows why)

About translations... We have translated millions of documents. You have to bargain. You can make your documents translated 10-15TL per 1000 character. 20TL is very much!


----------



## bels (Feb 5, 2011)

feronia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from turkey and trying to get skilled visa... I'd like to share my experiences.
> 
> ...


excellent then turkey is the place to get documents translated 

the reason the checks are generally taking longer is because turkey is seen as a high risk country after the terrorist attacks ie, there was one in istanbul last year

but hey you never know i read 2 ppl experiences who got their visa's recently in 3-4 months, but there are some that waited 1 year, if you know turkish i can direct you to a good forum in regards to visa's


----------



## feronia (Oct 14, 2010)

bels said:


> excellent then turkey is the place to get documents translated
> 
> the reason the checks are generally taking longer is because turkey is seen as a high risk country after the terrorist attacks ie, there was one in istanbul last year
> 
> but hey you never know i read 2 ppl experiences who got their visa's recently in 3-4 months, but there are some that waited 1 year, if you know turkish i can direct you to a good forum in regards to visa's


Yes Turkey has been seen in HR country categories, but as I know high risk means the country that doesn't in the ETA list... Not related with the country situation... Also the attacks are not related with turkish citizens  The situation is similar with the attacks in USA actually... Its sounds nonsense for me...

Last year the clearance checks takes around 4-5 months but this year I've heard it's longer. Some of my friends are waiting for this process over 10+ months unfortunately. I am thinking that is because of the backlog in the immigration process. Because of the changes in 2010 and the unclear situations, suspensions etc, I think a big backlog has been appeared


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

feronia said:


> Yes Turkey has been seen in HR country categories, but as I know high risk means the country that doesn't in the ETA list... Not related with the country situation... Also the attacks are not related with turkish citizens  The situation is similar with the attacks in USA actually... Its sounds nonsense for me...
> 
> Last year the clearance checks takes around 4-5 months but this year I've heard it's longer. Some of my friends are waiting for this process over 10+ months unfortunately. I am thinking that is because of the backlog in the immigration process. Because of the changes in 2010 and the unclear situations, suspensions etc, I think a big backlog has been appeared


Hi Feronia

I think that the delays are about the Aust govt rather than anything else. Last year there was a change of govt and with that comes a review of policy, change of cabinet and so on. I dont know this for sure but I would expect that things slow down at such times. Govt depts in ANY country are not known for their speed and processing times.


----------



## feronia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi RaneeAnne

Yes i agree... Nobody know the timelines... We are only able to talk according to the statistics... Nowadays these statistics doesn't give a logical results also...

Waiting with patience and fingers crossed


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

bels said:


> good luck with everything, keep us updated with the progression


update: app lodged and thought we had everything covered with BOTH checklists (one from embassy website and one from immi website) but noooo! Two days after receiving the app they sent back the photos, gave us a case no. and asked us for (quote from letter) "Statutory Declaration from your sponsor stating the *details of all her previous relationships* (date started, addresses lived together, date ended, any child/ren of each relationship)".  Wow, this is in addition to my Single Status Certificate and my statutory declaration detailing our relationship together and the 4 x stat decs on the 888 form and my proof of recent divorce. Talk about invasion of privacy! ALL relationships, geez how many did they think I squeezed into my life


----------



## angie1 (Feb 20, 2011)

wow talk bout privacy, 

i guess the recent divorce is a question for them. Hope everything runs smoothly for you, just tell them what they asked for im sure you go nothing to hide


----------



## ankaralı (Sep 20, 2010)

They asked a declaration about ex partner from me too.I even explained on my statement very clearly that ı was in australia on partner visa but we broke up and ı came to Turkey. I already applied my fiance visa to Australia with my new partner she is from Australia we have been living in Turkey for almost 2 years together and gettin married this september 2011.I wrote the declaration about ex relationship where we lived how we met and broke up and noterized it. ı will send it to embassy soon.I dont know what will they ask more last time ı applied for defacto visa ı got the visa in 2 months ı hope this application will be as quick as the other one.it has been 2 weeks since ı loged my application so far ı got the file number and a letter documents requirements like AFP check because ı lived in australia more than 1 year , medical and declaration about ex relationship.I got my medical done last week.I am wating for my australian criminal check which will take almost a mont to get it from turkey  anyway ı have still time untill september


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

hey I'm getting married in september too  at least I hope I am and the visa is through by then, otherwise I guess I will have to go to Turkey and do it there, where are you planning to have yours?


----------



## ankaralı (Sep 20, 2010)

hi Kandk
our NOIM date is 15th of september in sydney we will sign the paper there but our real wedding will be in Turkey 8th of september hopefully we will get our visas by then


----------



## angie1 (Feb 20, 2011)

have you guys/girls heard any more info bout your applications?


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

OK some progress on mine. Mini-timeline so far for us:

23/02/2011 – app sent reg'd post (prospective marriage)
26/02/2011 - telephone call from embassy acknowledging receipt and sending a parcel containing further info
05/03/2011 - parcel rec'd (dated 1/3) photos sent back and request for new docs x7
07/03/2011 - all docs sent and received but they "lost" them, lucky were sent reg'd post so we tracked them down to the name of the person who signed for them in embassy and magically they "found" them again! This took three weeks (wasted time  ) but they were good about phoning and emailing us when they found them.
15/04/2011 - Applicant was given telephone interview (lots of qu's asked!) and they said they would send forms for medicals, these arrived next day  
26/04/2011 - medicals done
06/05/2011 - medicals sent by embassy to HOC Australia for review
11/05/2011 - HOC confirmed medicals received. Now the 6 week wait for the results to be reviewed


----------



## ankaralı (Sep 20, 2010)

KandK said:


> OK some progress on mine. Mini-timeline so far for us:
> 
> 23/02/2011 - app sent reg'd post (prospective marriage)
> 26/02/2011 - telephone call from embassy acknowledging receipt and sending a parcel containing further info
> ...


another update from Turkey

21/02/2011 applied to PMV in person with my fiance and interviewed some day and given the requested documents medical,Australian police check,single status certificate,my id which has be notirezed by public s. 
28/02/2011 got my medical done
ı send the requested documents except Australian fedaral police check because it was going to take at least 2 months to get it from australia all the posting prodesure  but it was lost on the way so another 2 months I wil resent it again
15/04/2011 I got a letter from embassy about assuarence of support we will get this done as quickly as possible too assurer is ready just needs to get an appointmen with centrelink
thats it so far....
all the best


----------



## angie1 (Feb 20, 2011)

good luck guys 

im going to turkey this saturday, and will get married hopfully in september then will be going on the rollercoaster ride with immigration ))

i have half of the paper work ready, i just wanted to ask if its possible for the sponser to get the free to marry certificate through the turkish embassy in ist or ankara???

and if the sponsor needs to get a police check from aus too?

thanks


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Angie1

I found this link with information regarding No Impediment Cert issued overseas. Hope it helps !

Marriage Overseas - General Requirements - Travel information - Consular services - Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

Help ??? We have lodged our visa application (a week ago) and have heard back from someone in the embassy twice already. Fingers crossed its a good sign. My issue is that the defacto status we lodged under requires evidence of living together for 12 months prior to lodgement. We have a lease for the first 6 months but only emails and payment reciept for the second lease. They have asked us to provide a lease signed by the landlady. The problem with that is she is Spanish and lives in Spain and doesn not want to provide a signed lease for personal reasons (or should I say legal reasons?). What can I do????? If we cant prove we lived together for that second 6 month period I am really worried they will reject it based on that even though we have been lving together the whole time I have been in Turkey.
Any advice ??
R


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

RaneeAnne, I would write a letter saying you have asked the landlady for a copy of the lease but she cannot/will not provide it. You should then attach to the letter proof you have that you were living there at the time ie. copies of receipts or bank account evidence that you paid each month/week or however you paid, copies of utility bills you paid during the period and even a statutory declaration from neighbours that you were there at the time you said. Good luck, we are waiting for our official answer, but have been told on phone to get ready to send passport, so it is looking good for us at least.


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

KandK said:


> RaneeAnne, I would write a letter saying you have asked the landlady for a copy of the lease but she cannot/will not provide it. You should then attach to the letter proof you have that you were living there at the time ie. copies of receipts or bank account evidence that you paid each month/week or however you paid, copies of utility bills you paid during the period and even a statutory declaration from neighbours that you were there at the time you said. Good luck, we are waiting for our official answer, but have been told on phone to get ready to send passport, so it is looking good for us at least.


Thanks KanK! I will take your advice and talk to my previouos neighbours and see if they can supply statements. I will ask my partner to contact the embassy as well and ask if anything else with help.
I hope you get your visa soon. Fingers crossed for you! 
RaneeAnne


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

soooo happy our visa was granted today 

our timeline:
23/02/2011 – app sent reg'd post (prospective marriage)
26/02/2011 - telephone call from embassy acknowledging receipt and sending a parcel containing further info
05/03/2011 - parcel rec'd (dated 1/3) photos sent back and request for new docs x7
07/03/2011 - all docs sent and received but they "lost" them, lucky were sent reg'd post so we tracked them down to the name of the person who signed for them in embassy and magically they "found" them again! This took three weeks (wasted time ) but they were good about phoning and emailing us when they found them.
15/04/2011 - Applicant was given telephone interview (lots of qu's asked!) and they said they would send forms for medicals, these arrived next day 
26/04/2011 - medicals done
06/05/2011 - medicals sent by embassy to HOC Australia for review
11/05/2011 - HOC confirmed medicals received.
04/07/2011 - HOC pass medicals
12/07/2011 - asked to send passport as visa is approved

now just waiting for the passport to come back and then we can finally start our new life (and next visa, lol), added bonus they didn't ask for an AOS which i was sure would be requested! Has anyone else from Turkey heard about theirs????


----------



## tashla (Sep 16, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else is in the process of filing an offshore application in Turkey at the moment. I'm getting ready to submit my application in the next few months (probably November) and would love to hear from others in the same situation, or even from those of you who have already been through it. At the moment I would really love some help in certifying documents and witnesses for declarations. Has anyone been through these processes in Turkey?


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

ive been through all of this aswell for any1 who ever needs any help


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Hi girls I'm currently in Turkey waiting on our partner visa! I received an email saying we are about to send the Senior Migration Officer your application for their final decision..In your experience how long did the final decision take?? They wont give me any idea how long its gonna take and its making me crazy!


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

MelisUur said:


> Hi girls I'm currently in Turkey waiting on our partner visa! I received an email saying we are about to send the Senior Migration Officer your application for their final decision..In your experience how long did the final decision take?? They wont give me any idea how long its gonna take and its making me crazy!


We were told that it could take upto 8 Months for a Decision to be made but it only took 4 Months..those 4 Months felt like forever being away from hubby..Hope u get some good news soon..


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Ashaleigh said:


> We were told that it could take upto 8 Months for a Decision to be made but it only took 4 Months..those 4 Months felt like forever being away from hubby..Hope u get some good news soon..


I'm looking at your time line so all up your visa took 4 months? Hmm my CO usually the visa takes 4 - 6 months but it dosnt mean yours will take that long..I hope so! I've been here in Turkey for 9 months now so I've just had enough hah..Thanks for your reply


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

MelisUur said:


> I'm looking at your time line so all up your visa took 4 months? Hmm my CO usually the visa takes 4 - 6 months but it dosnt mean yours will take that long..I hope so! I've been here in Turkey for 9 months now so I've just had enough hah..Thanks for your reply


Yea theyve changed the timing now and have cut it down..İ was very pleased with their process..the guys at the embassy in ankara are lovely..i soo miss living in turkey..our secondary spousal visa app is cumn up this dec as hubbys been here a year..no idea wat to do with that haha..ova visas! İyİ Şanslarr ...


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Ashaleigh said:


> Yea theyve changed the timing now and have cut it down..İ was very pleased with their process..the guys at the embassy in ankara are lovely..i soo miss living in turkey..our secondary spousal visa app is cumn up this dec as hubbys been here a year..no idea wat to do with that haha..ova visas! İyİ Şanslarr ...


I got told that too..New faster electronic system..I actually wasn't to happy with my CO I made a complaint about him and now his very nice but before that I found him to be rude..The women I spoke to were very lovely though..Wow time fly's dosnt it..Good luck with your secondary visa!


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

MEM said:


> We have applied for our subclass 309 visa on the 07/06/12 and had completed our application on the 25/06/12. On the 5th of July we called to confirmed all documents were recieved and were told that our application was complete and sent to the First Secretary for approval. On the 9th of July my partner called to ask just what that First Secretary meant and she was informed that it was the final process which would take at most two weeks for her visa to come through, that our application could be signed off any day now but at most two weeks and that she should send her passport in.
> Does this sound correct?
> 
> I called today to confirm and was then told by someone else that it was with the First secretary waiting to be signed off on. However this guy was abit of a lazy prick who seemed annoyed that i called and said he didnt know how long it would take and that if she was told to send in her passport then she should.
> ...


Eh what the! That doesn't sound correct! But if you have submitted all the documents, evidence had the medicals are done then maybe your just lucky and your application has just been very quick! 
But you should always wait for written requests! 
Have you already visited the pannel doctors and submitted the medical reports?

I also read there is a new system and some visas are electronic now but it didnt say anything about our subclass 309 visa being electronic..So as far as I know you do send the passport to the konsoloslugu..
My case-officer also mentioned a couple of months ago that we will have to send the passport to the embassy..

Haha! The lazy prick you spoke to today has to be my case-officer! I have had the exact same problem with him! He starts huffing and puffing when we call..He was very unhelpful..He actually got angry with me because I called two times in one day! 
So I emailed a complaint about him and lets just say ever since that day his been fantastic 

Well on Monday my case-officer called me saying apparently the system has had a problem or something along those lines..Thats why my husbands medical results have taken so long but they have recived them and everything is fine now and our application has been given to the senior migration officer for their final decision..
İ dont know how long this final decision takes but hopefully its quick! 

If your unsure of anything just keep calling and emailing untill you are sure! I mean its their job to answer your questions so be persistent! 
Good luck


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

MelisUur said:


> Eh what the! That doesn't sound correct! But if you have submitted all the documents, evidence had the medicals are done then maybe your just lucky and your application has just been very quick!
> But you should always wait for written requests!
> Have you already visited the pannel doctors and submitted the medical reports?
> 
> ...


I know it sounds really weird. My partner had the medical tests done and sent the we applied (07/06/12) and they just wanted photos from the kina and wedding night which was on the 15/06/12, and a print out of our email correspondance. We sent these on the 25/06/12 and called on the 05/07/12 to confirm they had recieved it where we were told our application was complete and had been given to the first secretary.

Why would they ask for the passport and hold onto it for months if the application hadn't been approved? or the visa ready?

How long have you been waiting for now? Did you get a written request for anything (such as passport)? This guy told my partner that they dont send a written request for the passport to be sent.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

MEM said:


> I know it sounds really weird. My partner had the medical tests done and sent the we applied (07/06/12) and they just wanted photos from the kina and wedding night which was on the 15/06/12, and a print out of our email correspondance. We sent these on the 25/06/12 and called on the 05/07/12 to confirm they had recieved it where we were told our application was complete and had been given to the first secretary.
> 
> Why would they ask for the passport and hold onto it for months if the application hadn't been approved? or the visa ready?
> 
> How long have you been waiting for now? Did you get a written request for anything (such as passport)? This guy told my partner that they dont send a written request for the passport to be sent.


That is so weird! What the hell! 
I have never even heared of the first secretary and its the begining of our 3rd month..Where just waitıng on the fınal decision now..
Just call and demand to know whats goıng on! Whos your case-officer? You should only listen to what they tell you..


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

MelisUur said:


> That is so weird! What the hell!
> I have never even heared of the first secretary and its the begining of our 3rd month..Where just waitıng on the fınal decision now..
> Just call and demand to know whats goıng on! Whos your case-officer? You should only listen to what they tell you..


We believe its this guy, who we were warned about by the lady who accepted our application. His name starts with E. I think if we dont recieve anything by email by friday I will call and start asking questions.

Sorry but were you working back here in australia? We were told that they dont ask for a guarantor anymore. I do work here, so i was just wondering why yours is taking 3 months.

I will be taking your lead and start putting my foot down on these guys cos its just sounding like this guy doesn't give a shit. Today he said that our application was with the second secretary???? what the hell? Yeah im going to do what you did and ask for proper answers! People like him make us look so bad.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

MEM said:


> We believe its this guy, who we were warned about by the lady who accepted our application. His name starts with E. I think if we dont recieve anything by email by friday I will call and start asking questions.
> 
> Sorry but were you working back here in australia? We were told that they dont ask for a guarantor anymore. I do work here, so i was just wondering why yours is taking 3 months.
> 
> I will be taking your lead and start putting my foot down on these guys cos its just sounding like this guy doesn't give a shit. Today he said that our application was with the second secretary???? what the hell? Yeah im going to do what you did and ask for proper answers! People like him make us look so bad.


EMRE!!! Oh I know what your going through with him! I made a complaint about him, he did some serious ass licking and now I've had no problems with him..

Yep I am working back in Aus and I have no idea about the guarantor ..I just sent them a letter from my employer stating my hours, pay ect...

I'm a persistent person..I email them daily..Call 2 sometimes 3 times a week..I'm not gonna sit back and wait while they slack off! We have put enough time and money into this visa and all they do is screw us around and not once did I got a proper answer!

All my family kept saying hassle them!! keep on their back!! Now that I'm putting my foot down its all happening!

On Monday we called the embassy at 8.30 - 9 and some lady picks up and says nobody is here yet call back tomorrow..Realllly! are these people for real!

Let me know what happens with your visa!


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

VISA APPROVED PPL!

Applied June 7th and granted today, July 16th.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

MEM said:


> VISA APPROVED PPL!
> 
> Applied June 7th and granted today, July 16th.


WHAT?! I envy you!!! Congrats!


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

MelisUur said:


> WHAT?! I envy you!!! Congrats!


Thanks.....I know it was amazingly quick.....all i can say is thank you to one special person in that embassy! Some people just have such kind hearts! Have you heard anything about your visa melis? are you still in turkey?


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, everyone! Sorry to necropost. I just have a few questions since I just recently applied for a visa to Aus for my wife, however, I believe the guy who is our case office might be this "Emre" that MelisUur mentioned about. He is a guy with glasses with a very rude and condescending attitude. 

What is so strange and worrying is that he (our case officer) didn't even give us his name!! I have sent him 2 emails and haven't had any reply in 3 weeks!!

When my wife called him and asked for his name and details, he just replied: "Just send us an email". avoiding the question altogether ...

It's just funny since when we first went to the embassy 6 months ago {before we applied for the visa, we were just asking for details}, there was a blonde Australian women working there who talked to us and she was so helpful and kind.

But this guy, if his name is "Emre" is so unhelpful and rude ...

I hope someone here can shed some light on who he is and also the name of the nice blonde woman.

Thanks.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Hey yes that's emre! I've never seen him but every person I've spoken to on this form has said something negitave about him.. 
I don't know about the blonde Aussie lady sorry.. 
Good luck


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

MelisUur said:


> Hey yes that's emre! I've never seen him but every person I've spoken to on this form has said something negitave about him..
> I don't know about the blonde Aussie lady sorry..
> Good luck


Thanks so much! Wow ... I can't believe it is him, but it makes complete sense now why he is avoiding every chance to give his name when so many people have complained about him. He must think we want to write and complaint about him, which I have thought about for a while now.

Do you happen to know his last name by chance?

Thanks again.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

I just looked through my old emails and I couldn't find anything about his name I actually didn't know his name actually know that I think about it, I recall him giving my husband a false name and we called the embassy asking for him (sorry forgot the name he gave us) and they said nobody here has that name bla bla..I was totally confused I didn't know who our C.O was lol! 
Then it ended up being him and I blamed my husband for not listing to him properly on the phone I guess I was wrong..His shifty by the sound of it..


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

That is so weird ... Who did you contact to complain about him? I was thinking of getting in contact with the ambassador but I couldn't find any contact numbers or email, just that his name is Ian Biggs ...

I have no confidence in this Emre, especially if he is giving other people fake names. It's just my luck that we have him as a case officer.


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

That's so weird ... Who did you contact in order to complain about him? I couldn't find out the ambassador's contact.

It's just my luck that we have this guy as our case officer.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Don't worry he was mine too..
In the final stage a nice lady will take over she is either the supervisor or manager or something.. 
I never ended up making a complaint I've been way to busy..
I'm sure if you search on Immgration aus website you will find something


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

MelisUur said:


> Don't worry he was mine too..
> In the final stage a nice lady will take over she is either the supervisor or manager or something..
> I never ended up making a complaint I've been way to busy..
> I'm sure if you search on Immgration aus website you will find something


I hope so. My wife and I have been so stressed lately. Thanks so much for the help. I feel a little more relaxed as I hope the nicer lady will take over. Maybe she is that blonde woman after all?

My wife is going to call today for another appointment. I don't think it's worth writing a compliant yet, but I would like some answers from them about this Emre guy.

Thanks for the quick replies too.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Through experences they don't like to be contacted or asked unnescery questions..Lol take my advise I think they disliked me cause I was has hassling them and all my husbands application and documents kept getting lost or being apart of "systems errors" hmm I'm about sus about that..but meh go the visa now life's good..
No worries  if you got any questions feel free to ask just send me a message..I know how fustrated you must feel..
How long ago did you apply? Ours took excatly 5 months..
Let me know what happens okay


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

We applied last month, 10th of December. We thought we had all the documents we needed, but he created a whole new list that was nothing to do with the 309-100 Checklist. He wanted more photos of the wedding and engagement (We showed 50 photos, but since then I have printed more and have about 130 altogether).

He also asked for us to fill out form 80 character assessment, X-ray and police checks. 

He also wanted more emails and phone bills etc. I found that strange since we already gave him more than enough of those.

All those are fine and we have done them, however since my wife (she is Turkish of course) has worked in Croatia for more than a year she needs a police check from there too, but that has been so difficult and everyone keeps sending us in circles. We told Emre that since my wife is Turkish and not a Croatian citizen, they can't give that form, but he wouldn't hear of any excuse. I'm a little worried as he gave a time limit to submit the rest of these documents. 49 days he wrote, so I guess the deadline is 28th of this month. I wonder if they give extensions as it has been Christmas and new year holidays? 

Also, while in the interview with him, he was writing something down on a notepad while covering his hand over it for us not to see. Is that normal? I feel as if he is very suspicious of our marriage and being together as a couple.

One more thing, he rarely talked to me during the interview and was constantly talking in Turkish with my wife.

I will certainly let you know what happens with our visa.

Cheers.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Oh my god! He did the excat same thing to us he put us through hell just for extra evidence that was never asked for on the embassy website this is all AFTER he told us he has listed our relo down as real he believes us ect..
His a real pain in the ass..
To answer your questions about the interview I have no idea cause we never had an interview.. 
If your wife was in Croatia 12 months or more..den she needs the police check but if she wasn't I'm 99% sure she dosnt need it..
Just do what he asks asap cause you can't get out of emres pointless extra requirements..faster you do it the quicker your visa will be processed.. 
Has your wife done the medical yet? 
Your application seams to be moving fast lets hope it dosnt take as long as mine did


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, we did the medical the next day after the interview. It took the whole day to run around the whole city and look for the other papers too.

Are you sure our application seams to be moving fast? I was worried Emre would take his sweet ass time while we run around.

My wife needs the police check as she was working and living in Croatia for over a year. We provided the Turkish police check, but the Croatian one is so much harder, especially when I keep getting emails from the Croatian embassy and consulate that she needs to get in done in Croatia, or the people in Croatia tell us, no she is Turkish so she needs to get it done in Turkey, then in the Croatian embassy they say they don't give it as she is not a Croatian citizen.

The police check is the one that makes me the most anxious about, especially with the time limit.

It's funny since the judge in the court where we got my wife's Turkish police check said that, whether she has been convicted of a crime here in Turkey or anywhere else in the world, it would appear on the Turkish police check paper regardless.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

That would be so annoying well maybe your best bet is your wife to get a statutory declaration saying she cannot get a Croatian police check without being in Croatia and they don't really give a sh** cause she isn't a citizen..plus add what the Turkish judge said..
Well I'm Croatian actually so I will ask some relatives if they know anything about the police checks or had any experience with getting one..
It's a pretty stupid as pointless requirement if you ask me thank god my husband was only in aus for 11 and half months so we didn't 
have to get the police check..I was so thankful for that cause I know how much of a hassle it is here in aus let alone in a foreign country trying to get it for another foreign country..


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm Croatian too! What are the odds. I was born in Australia, but my father was born Croatia and we went there together to Zagreb back in 2007. That's how I met my wife there. I got my državljanstvo while I was there for 2 years.

I would be so grateful if you could find something out about the police check. It is so stupid for them to ask for that when my wife already has one from Turkey.

I think that in the end, if I can't get it from Croatia or the embassy, I will make a statutory declaration from someone in the embassy and the judge here too.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Wow what a small world..I'm also born in aus but fam from Zadar..
No worries I will try and find out this weekend for you! 
Just keep positive and patient and forget about Emre just do what they say the hole process seams to only be getting quicker in quicker in Turkey so don't stress! 
But try and hurry up the police check cause they can't send off your application to the second final and final process until they get all wanted documents.. 
Once it gets sent off it takes less than a month..


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. After talking with you, I feel much more positive. 

I will hurry with the police check, my wife and I are trying to be quick. But from your suggestions, I feel that we can manage something with a declaration if it comes to that.

Thanks again for the help. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

No worries  My suggestion is just go with the declaration but check with the embassy if they will accept it before wasting your time and effort..
Good luck and make sure you let me know what happens


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I finished with all the paperwork and have sent them all to the embassy. Emre called today and told us that they got our paperwork and check through it all and everything is positive and we will get the visa!

He also said he just needs for us to send a more detailed Archived criminal record of Turkey, which my wife has gone to get today and we will have it sent to the embassy on Monday.

Does this mean we will get the visa grant sent to us in the mail very soon? Or will it still take a few months? Either way we are excited that everything is working out with no problems.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

mgni said:


> Well, I finished with all the paperwork and have sent them all to the embassy. Emre called today and told us that they got our paperwork and check through it all and everything is positive and we will get the visa!
> 
> He also said he just needs for us to send a more detailed Archived criminal record of Turkey, which my wife has gone to get today and we will have it sent to the embassy on Monday.
> 
> Does this mean we will get the visa grant sent to us in the mail very soon? Or will it still take a few months? Either way we are excited that everything is working out with no problems.


Wow good news  Congrats well emre said the same
thing to me but I still waited for another 2 months but that's just my case and my husbands medical was apart of a system error..Just think positive and it will come when you least expect it! It's most likely you will get it this month  
They call you once they graint it and you recive it in the mail two..three days after


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, it would be great if we get it within this month, but another 2 months is also good.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

mgni said:


> Thanks, it would be great if we get it within this month, but another 2 months is also good.


Don't worry if all the paperworks done it should be any day now..did they say anything to you about giving your application to the final secretary..once they say that it means u should get it that same week..that's teh final part of the process..


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

He didn't say anything about giving the application to the final secretary. My wife talked to them on the phone so I'm not sure about the right wording, but they did mention that it's in process or it is processing now or something. 
The other day a lady called, not Emre and she was asking about the doctor's name that we went to, so I guess she is working on it as well. Maybe she is the final secretary?


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

mgni said:


> He didn't say anything about giving the application to the final secretary. My wife talked to them on the phone so I'm not sure about the right wording, but they did mention that it's in process or it is processing now or something.
> The other day a lady called, not Emre and she was asking about the doctor's name that we went to, so I guess she is working on it as well. Maybe she is the final secretary?


Oh the lady called? That's good news she is the manager or highest in charge apparently and she will sign off and send the visa..
If she is handling your application now it's def in the final process..Congrats and hope you hear some good news very soon


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

So we called Emre the other day to make sure he got all the documents and he said all the documents are done and being processed and we just need to wait for his colleague to call us about whether we got the visa or not.

And now today he just called again and asked for a copy of my wife's passport to send to them. He also asked for any recent report from the doctor as we just found out my wife is pregnant. He said there is no problem with the documents.

Does this mean we will get the visa since he is asking for a copy of the passport? I actually sent them a copy with the other docs, but I guess they need a new one for the visa? Do they still put a sticker in the passport for the visa?


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Sounds good speaking through experience once we got the visa he asked us to fax in my husbands passport and a couple days later we received the visa in the mail.. 
By the way congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats.

Were you told that your husband got the visa before faxing the passport? Since we haven't been told that our visa has been approved or not, but he wants us to fax or send in a copy of my wife's passport.

Either way It's pretty exciting if it means we are coming closer to getting the visa.


----------



## MelisUur (May 12, 2012)

Nope they called us and said his visa has been approved and to fax his passport in..excalty right it should be anyday now


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmm ... Maybe it has been approved but they can't tell us yet since they need the report from the doctor about the pregnancy, and if they see it's all OK then they will tell we have the visa maybe? 

Anyway, we'll see what happens until March.


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, we got married in Istanbul last May and spent most of last year living in Turkey and Georgia. Still waiting for our visa, but feel it's close (neither of us are Turkish, but seriously was the best place to get married).

I liked the fact that the Turkish marriage certificate (i.e. book) is in many languages - and we didn't need a translation for the embassy to accept it, just a certified copy of the first four or five pages and the translation key at the back. 

I have one question someone may be able to help me with. Our marriage certificate lists my wife's "name after marriage" as my surname (even though we specifically asked not to change it completely), i know under Turkish law you have to have the husbands name as at least part of your name. Anyway - does anyone know what this effect would means in Australia. My wife is just going by her first name for now for a multitude of administrative reasons until we are in Australia. Could she just sign an Australian stat dec to say she wishes to be known as her original name for now? Anyone have experience in this? 

Also, have to say the embassy staff member who we met in Ankara last year was one of the nicest people we've met. She must have been living in Turkey a long time!


----------



## RaneeAnne (Feb 19, 2011)

hi Mcru

i have a turkish marriage book as well but didnt notice the reference to that part. Lots of Turkish women keep their family name when they get married and never change it. I wasnt aware that you MUST have part of yor husbands name ??? Is there somewhere you can point me to so I can read up on that? I know that we had to have a turkish name for my son other than his surname in order for him to get kimlik so his second name is Turkish, but I had never heard that about the married name. 

In regards to your wife retaining her maiden name, as far as I know in Australia, you can be known by whatever name you want, you just dont change any of your account names or medicare details or drivers licences etc. When i went to change my drivers licence to my married name the lady told me that sometimes never change their drivers licence. If you ever need to prove who you are, you would just need a birth cert adn marriage cert. But maybe call BDM to check with them. 

Sorry if I am not too helpful, just thought i would tell you what I am aware of.


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

RaneeAnne said:


> hi Mcru
> 
> i have a turkish marriage book as well but didnt notice the reference to that part. Lots of Turkish women keep their family name when they get married and never change it. I wasnt aware that you MUST have part of yor husbands name ??? Is there somewhere you can point me to so I can read up on that? I know that we had to have a turkish name for my son other than his surname in order for him to get kimlik so his second name is Turkish, but I had never heard that about the married name.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the delayed response RanneeAnne!

Yes - I checked my Aile Cuzdani and it is _Item 10: Evlenmeden Sonraki Soyadi - Nom apres le marriage._ Is the name on the right the same as your husbands? Apparently it goes back to earlier in the 20th century when most Turks didn't have surnames and it has stuck.

It actually isn't an issue in Australia, but it is an issue in the third country where my wife comes from - as it is viewed as a legal declaration (just a hassle for future passport renewals for her).


----------



## mgni (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay!!! My wife got her visa approved today!


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Ours is E , my fiancé said he was so nice and kind to him there was a lady sitting in on the interview and she was kind too. I am thinking because of all complaints maybe is under supervision to see how E conducts interviews. When he called me at 10pm on the phone he was rushing me and finished sentences for me . 
GOOD LUCK to everyone.


----------

